# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Antybiotyki - ból wątroby

## a6543

Witam. Zażywam obecnie dwa antybiotyki - unidox solutab 100mg oraz fluconazole polfarmex 150mg

Dawkowanie:
- unidox 2x1 przez 10 dni
- fluconazole 1 tabletka pierwszego dnia, kolejne 4, 14 i 21 dnia (w sumie cztery tabletki)

Leki zacząłem przyjmować w środę 6.06, czyli przyjąłem do tej pory 7 sztuk unidox solutab i 1 fluconazole (dzisiaj powinienem przyjąć drugą).

Posiadam zespół Gilberta, o czym rozmawiałem z lekarzem urologiem, który przypisał mi te leki. Wczoraj pojawiło się u mnie nasilone pobolewanie wątroby. Piszę nasilone, ponieważ wcześniej wątroba pobolewała mnie od czasu do czasu i miałem stale zwiększoną bilirubinę przez zespół Gilberta. Teraz jednak ból wyraźnie się nasilił, (nie jest może bardzo silny, ale na pewno większy niż zazwyczaj) i odczuwam jakby delikatny ruch w okolicach wątroby, wrażenie jakby coś się tam ruszało. Ból nie jest odczuwalny cały czas, np. dzisiaj do południa ustąpił/był słabszy, później znowu się powrócił (i trwa do teraz). Teraz czuję, że ból chyba się nasilił, chociaż to bardziej takie uczucie "ciążenia" niż silny ból. Czasami ból jest jakby pulsujący.

Na ulotce leków jest napisane, że mogą one nawet doprowadzić do marskość wątroby... Moje pytania:

1. Czy powinienem przerwać przyjmowanie leków?
2. Czy ten ból może oznaczać coś poważnego?
3. Jak duże jest ryzyko skutków ubocznych tych leków? Bo czytając na ulotkach możliwe powikłania aż włos się jeży głowie

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź, zwłaszcza że nie wiem czy wieczorem brać kolejną porcję, w tym drugą sztukę fluconazole. A do lekarza będę ewentualnie mógł pójść dopiero w poniedziałek.

----------

